# How early can i test?



## Smit (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all, finaly got my HBA1C down after i gave up on following DAFNE rules. If you remember I did DAFNE with a HBA1C of 7 and after my HBA1C had shot up to 8.1 and I was very upset. Still carb counting but not on DAFNE ratios, hard to explain, its very complicated. Anyhow HBA1C back down and we got the green light to start trying again. I have used ovulation sticks this month as my period is on a 50+ day cycle sice coming off the pill in April. total nightmare never the same each month/s. I am due to take period next Wednesday or there abouts and was wondering how early i can test. I know it will prob be negitive but just getting my hopes sky high. Been trying so hard to keep blood under control, had 4 hypo's yesterday so not sure whats going on. I ovulated last wed through to Friday according to the ovulation sticks. Sorry if this is to much detail. Just so impatient.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Did u do dafne at monklands.....funny feeling I may know u.....


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 22, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi all, finaly got my HBA1C down after i gave up on following DAFNE rules. If you remember I did DAFNE with a HBA1C of 7 and after my HBA1C had shot up to 8.1 and I was very upset. Still carb counting but not on DAFNE ratios, hard to explain, its very complicated. Anyhow HBA1C back down and we got the green light to start trying again. I have used ovulation sticks this month as my period is on a 50+ day cycle sice coming off the pill in April. total nightmare never the same each month/s. I am due to take period next Wednesday or there abouts and was wondering how early i can test. I know it will prob be negitive but just getting my hopes sky high. Been trying so hard to keep blood under control, had 4 hypo's yesterday so not sure whats going on. I ovulated last wed through to Friday according to the ovulation sticks. Sorry if this is to much detail. Just so impatient.



Hi Smit,

In theroy if you ovulated wed to Fri and you managed to catch, it can take a week to 10 days for the little egg to come down the falopian tube and to implant and start producing the hcg hormone, which is what the pregnancy test pick up. I'd leave it another week after your period due date to test, that will give enough time for the HCG hormone to appear. (this is what I was advised)

Good luck, hope you get the result you want.
Di x


----------



## Smit (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Thank you very much. I know i am way to early just needed someone to say it. I also know could take months for it to happen. Just so impatient as i said above. Worse than a child at Christmas.  x


----------



## Smit (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL i just checked your profile pic novorapidboi26 and yes i am the person you are thinking of. How are you? Hope all is well. My blood has finally settled, can't blame it all on DAFNE had a very stressful last few months at my work and the stress just sent my diabetes mental. Was having upto 12 hypo's a day, didn't know where i was half the time. But all going well now, with major thanks to monklands and wishaw  x


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 22, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi Thank you very much. I know i am way to early just needed someone to say it. I also know could take months for it to happen. Just so impatient as i said above. Worse than a child at Christmas.  x



Oh I know that feeling only to well!! ive been ttc for last 3 years and had a failed cycle of IVF - think it is time I gave up


----------



## Smit (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh Dizzy sorry to hear that, it must be so tough. You never know what could happen. Try to keep your chin up, i know it must be hard. I've only been trying since April and think about it all the time. Crazy.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 22, 2010)

Smit said:


> Oh Dizzy sorry to hear that, it must be so tough. You never know what could happen. Try to keep your chin up, i know it must be hard. I've only been trying since April and think about it all the time. Crazy.



Best thing to do is relax and have fun while ttc - easier said than done i know. But be patient 

It is tough, but I've come out the other end and have managed to not turn into a fruit loop lol.
Di x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Smit said:


> LOL i just checked your profile pic novorapidboi26 and yes i am the person you are thinking of. How are you? Hope all is well. My blood has finally settled, can't blame it all on DAFNE had a very stressful last few months at my work and the stress just sent my diabetes mental. Was having upto 12 hypo's a day, didn't know where i was half the time. But all going well now, with major thanks to monklands and wishaw  x



I knew it.................I am well, working for glasgow council now so got some routine back.........dafne is working well but my sugars are still not perfect but dont think theres anything more i can do apart from lots more excercise and a low carb diet.........my HbA1C came down so thats good..next appointment in january........

So when you say its complicated and your still carb counting, what does that mean............and can I assume you have been given the green light for baby making...........thats briliant..............


----------



## Smit (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats great news about the job, congrats. 
My ratios are crazy i am not even on a 1.1 in the mrning anymore, use to be on 1.5 to 10 grams in the morning but dropped to 1.1 as was hypoing all the time and continued to hypo. Now i weigh my ceral work out 1.1 and take away 3. It makes no sence and even the hospital have said that but its the only way i can stop hypos. My back ground is alright had that check and its not to high, lowest its ever been. Its all trial and error.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Smit said:


> Thats great news about the job, congrats.
> My ratios are crazy i am not even on a 1.1 in the mrning anymore, use to be on 1.5 to 10 grams in the morning but dropped to 1.1 as was hypoing all the time and continued to hypo. Now i weigh my ceral work out 1.1 and take away 3. It makes no sence and even the hospital have said that but its the only way i can stop hypos. My back ground is alright had that check and its not to high, lowest its ever been. Its all trial and error.




You must be really active to be that sensitive...............especially after 25 years.............its obvious to me you would benefit greatly from a pump, have monklands mentioned it to you........probably not...........


----------



## Smit (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been told your body changes every 7 years apparently and my body is apparently changing. Thats the doctors medical term for whatever is going on lol. Yes a pump has been mentioned apparently i meet all the criteria (please no body shout at me for this) but its me, i don't want one. Even the thought of it makes me want to run and hide. I've been to see them and had a play about with it, but having the tubing attached to me just reminds me of being a very ill child in hospital with a drip attached to me. Brings back to many horrors to think about.  So not to keen on it at the moment. As long as i can keep HBA1C down on 4 a day i'm happy with that.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well its not for everyone............if yor happy then theres no need...........i suppose alot of veterans like yourself feel the same way.................

so are you waiting for a preggers test then?


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 22, 2010)

You might be interested in the omnipod when it comes to the UK (soon, I'm told), which is a pump that has no tubing


----------



## Smit (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Sacred heart, i've read about the omnipod, looks good just don't think many placed will fund it. Still have a lumpy thing attached to you though. Just freaks me out. Whjo knows i may like it when it comes.

Yes waiting another week to see if need to test. Driving myself and hubby mad with it though. x Trying not to get hopes up or if been honest i'm just saying that. I'm hyper x


----------

